# Hello from Crested Butte, CO



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

In honor of our past Golden, below is a tribute I wrote in honor of River after he crossed over the rainbow bridge. See photos of River below... I realize this is a sad way to join a new forum on a subject as joyful as having a Golden Retriever, but having to say goodbye to such a wonderful friend is also part of being able to enjoy them as well. They leave us way too soon. Sharing his beautiful story will better help you know me as a person and as a new member of this forum. 

*On a positive note*, we have recently been in touch with a Golden Rescue organization that informed us we're on the list to adopt a puppy who will be available in late February. So our new journey begins. Having had to put one of these amazing creatures down, we came the conclusion the best way to fill the void in our lives is to adopt a rescue pup and give him a loving forever home. I must admit that typing the last sentence put tears in my eyes. The loss is still so fresh, but we will forever keep the memory of River in our thoughts and heart while once again enjoying the beautiful scent of puppy breath again. 

I look forward to sharing the progress of adding Brodie to our family. This is the name my wife, and I decided on rather than just calling him our new puppy. 

A River Runs Through It!
May 4, 2008 - December 15, 2018

A true prince came into our lives nearly 11 years ago. His name was, River! As I write this, I still have a hole so big in my heart I can hardly breathe. Cancer has struck another furry friend and taken the best dog I have ever known.

River was born May 4, 2008, in Boone, NC. River was a gentle giant. He instinctively knew to be gentle around children, smaller dogs, and kittens. He didn’t have a mean bone in his body. River was a lover! I used to tell people all the time, “River won’t bite you, but he might lick you to death.”

I remember Smokey, our cat for twenty-two years until she passed. When Smokey sat in Susan’s lap, River, then a big fun loving pup, would come over and start nudging Smokey with his big snout. River wanted Smokey to play with him, but Smokey was older and didn’t want any part of it, so she would bite and then hold on to River’s eyelid until he stopped nudging her. Then, after River stopped, Smokey would release her teeth, and then Smokey would lick River on his snout in such a way that seemed to say, “River, I’m sorry! I hope I didn’t hurt you, and I still love you.” Then River would start nudging Smokey all over again until Smokey bit into his eyelid again, and again, repeating the same steps over and over until River became bored and went his way.

During River’s last few months, we picked up a new kitten Susan named, Bella. At first, Bella just didn’t know what to make of this giant 92 lbs. Golden Retriever with paws bigger than her head. Bella hissed as she arched her back while running sideways to get away from River…But, in time, the Halloween cat antics turned to a playful kitten biting on River’s legs, his snout and chasing his big fluffy tail that could have easily knocked her out with a direct hit. Can you see Susan and me smiling from ear to ear as we watched? Oh, River! We miss you so much. There’s such a void in our home and lives.

On April 3, 2018, Susan and I celebrated our 42 anniversary. The next day, I took River to the vet to have a rock hard growth surgically removed from his neck. After surgery and lab test results, River was diagnosed with an aggressive type of cancer our vet felt would recur within weeks or at best, a couple of months.

I want to believe River simply wasn’t ready to leave us, so he lived for 8 more blessed months. During this time you would have never known he was sick. Susan and I enjoyed and loved on River each day until the end.

Thank you for sharing your life and love with us River. You were one of the most special dogs anyone would have ever wanted and hoped to have.

Until we meet again ole boy! You'll always be in my heart...


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a handsome boy! I am so sorry for your loss of River. Your tribute to him is beautiful and we understand the pain you are feeling. A new pup won't replace him at all but they sure do help to heal your heart. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome, River was beautiful. 

I am very sorry for your loss. 

I moved your thread into the Rainbow Bridge Section.
You have 4 hours to edit the Title if you want or I can change it for you.


----------



## Chok1344 (Jan 4, 2019)

I feel your pain

I just lost my little baby too... she was with us for only a month but i loved her with all my heart and I gave her unconditional love and support. 

May they All Rest In Peace. Sweet Angels


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

Ouch! I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. It's so hard having to say goodbye after many years of having one of these amazing creatures with us for so long, but I just can't imagine losing a pup...I hope you will soon be able to move forward, which the timeline for doing so is different for each of us. You'll know when the time is right for you. For now, just remember the love you shared together even though it was for such a short time. God bless!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So very sorry for the loss of your precious River, I've added his name to the 2018 Rainbow Bridge List.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

He was handsome, sorry for your loss.


----------

